# Which Company would be best for my online Shop?



## Big Zee (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to add a "T Shirt" section to my current website. I am trying to work out which of the "create your own shop" providers would provide the best solution for my needs (eg zazzle, spreadshirt etc).

I'd be very greatful for any help / advice you can provide.

These are some of my key criteria:

1/. Our audience in primarily UK
2/. Quality of product is important - I don't want dissatisfied customers! 
3/. It's important customers can design their own stuff EASILY.
4/. I want to integrate the store into my design so it is important I can get as much control of what the shop looks like as possible
5/. Good commision would be obviously an advantage!
6/. Whitelabel - ideally able to remove as much branding for the provider as possible.
7/. Easy to set up and manage


Is there a clear leader in these areas? What would you recommend?

Thanks for any advise in advance!!


----------

